# Bubba grill 250 ribox



## emac221 (Mar 30, 2018)

just added some features to my bubba grill 250 rib box


----------



## emac221 (Mar 30, 2018)

emac221 said:


> just added some features to my bubba grill 250 rib box


----------



## emac221 (Mar 30, 2018)

emac221 said:


> View attachment 359108
> View attachment 359109


Added insulation and 1/4” plate above firebox baffle plate Fromm cc to ribbox new 6 “ stack sink


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 31, 2018)

That is a fantastic looking rig!
Al


----------



## mowin (Apr 4, 2018)

How's the temps side to side with the rib box blocked off. Assuming you added a damper to control heat and smoke into the RB?


----------



## emac221 (Apr 4, 2018)

mowin said:


> How's the temps side to side with the rib box blocked off. Assuming you added a damper to control heat and smoke into the RB?


Temps are dead on when all warmed up I also extended reverse flow plate to end of bottom grate with drain fully seal welded plate in


----------



## emac221 (Apr 4, 2018)

emac221 said:


> Temps are dead on when all warmed up I also extended reverse flow plate to end of bottom grate with drain fully seal welded plate in


Now I can keep rib box at 150 with no problem or open 8” damper and be 5 degrees cooler then main chamber if I close off new stack and open the original stack on ribbox


----------



## mowin (Apr 4, 2018)

Did you do the work yourself?   Looks fantastic.   The only thing I wish my 250r had was the ability to close off the rib box from the heat and smoke.


----------



## emac221 (Apr 4, 2018)

mowin said:


> Did you do the work yourself?   Looks fantastic.   The only thing I wish my 250r had was the ability to close off the rib box from the heat and smoke.


Yes most of it but a friend did the welding great smoker but needs some mods for my liking I also have a Lang 48


----------



## emac221 (Apr 4, 2018)

mowin said:


> How's the temps side to side with the rib box blocked off. Assuming you added a damper to control heat and smoke into the RB?


If you like I can take some photos of inside to show baffle


----------



## mowin (Apr 4, 2018)

emac221 said:


> If you like I can take some photos of inside to show baffle



That would be great.   Thanks.


----------



## emac221 (Apr 4, 2018)

mowin said:


> That would be great.   Thanks.


I’ll take and post them Friday work you know lol


----------



## mowin (Apr 4, 2018)

No rush.   I know how life gets in the way. Lol


----------



## emac221 (Apr 6, 2018)

mowin said:


> No rush.   I know how life gets in the way. Lol


These are the pictures of the dampker


----------



## emac221 (Apr 6, 2018)

emac221 said:


> View attachment 359745
> View attachment 359743
> View attachment 359744
> 
> These are the pictures of the dampker


New fire grate with log warmer self on each side


----------



## emac221 (Apr 6, 2018)

emac221 said:


> View attachment 359746
> 
> New fire grate with log warmer self on each side


Extended reverse flow plate and add drain


----------



## mowin (Apr 6, 2018)

Looks fantastic. Really like the damper idea for closing off the RB.  I may have to do that to mine.  Is your new stack the same diameter as the original?


----------



## emac221 (Apr 6, 2018)

mowin said:


> Looks fantastic. Really like the damper idea for closing off the RB.  I may have to do that to mine.  Is your new stack the same diameter as the original?


No the original is 10” new stack is 8” x28” tall great draw


----------



## mowin (Apr 6, 2018)

Thanks for posting the pics and all the info. Really appreciate it.


----------



## emac221 (Apr 6, 2018)

mowin said:


> Thanks for posting the pics and all the info. Really appreciate it.


Anytime


----------



## doug kiser (Dec 8, 2018)

emac221 said:


> If you like I can take some photos of inside to show baffle


Could you please send pics of baffle in your warning box


----------



## emac221 (Dec 8, 2018)

doug kiser said:


> Could you please send pics of baffle in your warning box


What pictures do you want the baffle between ribbox and main cooking chamber


----------



## doug kiser (Dec 8, 2018)

emac221 said:


> What pictures do you want the baffle between ribbox and main cooking chamber


Pics between firebox and ribbox


----------



## emac221 (Dec 8, 2018)

doug kiser said:


> Pics between firebox and ribbox


Page one of this post has some but if you want more I can get them to you in am I am at work at the moment I work 3 to 11


----------



## doug kiser (Dec 8, 2018)

emac221 said:


> Page one of this post has some but if you want more I can get them to you in am I am at work at the moment I work 3 to 11


Think you more pic would help


----------



## doug kiser (Dec 8, 2018)

doug kiser said:


> Think you more pic would help


Also pics looking into firebox to see the cut out into cook chamber


----------



## emac221 (Dec 8, 2018)

doug kiser said:


> Also pics looking into firebox to see the cut out into cook chamber


No problem will post in am works great


----------



## emac221 (Dec 8, 2018)

emac221 said:


> No problem will post in am works great


Will post pictures of the rod that controls the damper from outside of ribbox to


----------



## emac221 (Dec 9, 2018)

emac221 said:


> just added some features to my bubba grill 250 rib box


I also insulated the top of firebox with 2” ceramic insulation and 2 piece of1/4” plate


----------

